

European Court of Justice blocks social network's anti-piracy filtering system - Tim-Boss
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-17060112

======
yread
"The European Court appears to have ruled out the idea that operators of
social network sites and ISPs can be forced - at their own expense - to impose
blanket monitoring and filtering aimed at stopping infringements."

